# Is it normal or nasty to wear the same bra for days/weeks?



## tobi! (Jan 4, 2015)

Do you thinks it's normal or nasty?

What number of days would be the limit?


----------



## CR33P (Jan 4, 2015)

for a few days? yes
for a week? eww


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jan 4, 2015)

Days = Normal
Weeks = You are a disgusting human being


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 4, 2015)

If its been more then 3 days then nasty xC


----------



## kassie (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeah, I'm not sure which to choose because as others have said:
Days - Normal
Weeks - Nasty


----------



## Amalthea (Jan 4, 2015)

I think a couple days is fine, but you should wash it after like two or three days n___n Especially if you've been out all day.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 4, 2015)

A few days is fine but weeks is nasty


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 4, 2015)

I think it's pretty gross if you don't wash anything you wear that's close to the skin for weeks  A few days is fine though, especially when you want to lessen your laundry and save some water.


----------



## Zanessa (Jan 4, 2015)

I think the max should be 1 week. More than that and it's.. not cool.
I had to wear the same bra once for 2 weeks but y'know.. I washed it because that's gross.


----------



## Zane (Jan 4, 2015)

If you don't sweat at all you could get away with wearing it for weeks, I guess. Beyond a few days it's gonna get a bit gross, like any piece of clothing.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 4, 2015)

why not weeks, it's not like you're rolling in mud or anything... i just use mine for snack compartments.

But in seriousness, anything after a week is probably gross.


----------



## Aryxia (Jan 4, 2015)

I only wear mine for two days max sooo.....


----------



## Monster (Jan 4, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> why not weeks, it's not like you're rolling in mud or anything... i just use mine for snack compartments.
> 
> But in seriousness, anything after a week is probably gross.



I was going to pose the same question. I am a guy, but is there a lot of action that goes around in the breast area to warrant a bra change daily?


----------



## Jake (Jan 4, 2015)

normal

i only change my underwear once per season


----------



## Amyy (Jan 4, 2015)

Jake. said:


> normal
> 
> i only change my underwear once per season



in melbourne, we have 4 seasons in one day :')
but a couple days is normal


----------



## Aryxia (Jan 4, 2015)

MonsterXA said:


> I was going to pose the same question. I am a guy, but is there a lot of action that goes around in the breast area to warrant a bra change daily?



Ehhh it depends. From what I've heard, some girls get pretty sweaty in that area.


----------



## Isabella (Jan 4, 2015)

if you have a different one to use each day it should be fine. i don't like wearing the same one days in a row.
but - if you were sweating or whatever you'd already know to not wear the same one daily. just gross.


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 4, 2015)

haha ohmygod this thread is cracking me up! xD most people have more than one bra so they can rotate them out and wash them...!


----------



## Jake (Jan 4, 2015)

Amyy said:


> in melbourne, we have 4 seasons in one day :')
> but a couple days is normal



o
well i only change mine on the official seasonal changes!!

i only own 4 pairs of underwear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Javocado (Jan 4, 2015)

I mean if it makes my boobs look nice I'll wear it for a year


----------



## BlooBelle (Jan 4, 2015)

I change mine every time I shower which is every two days. If I were to wear it any more than that I'd get sweaty. Also I just don't want to wear a dirty bra, I'd be paranoid about it smelling or something. :L


----------



## Amalthea (Jan 4, 2015)

MonsterXA said:


> I was going to pose the same question. I am a guy, but is there a lot of action that goes around in the breast area to warrant a bra change daily?


Any kind of fabric that touches your skin for long periods of time should be washed frequently. Your skin secretes oil and gathers dirt and dead skin cells(as well as sweat), even if you are just sitting around. It is bad for your skin and your health to sit in your own dirt like that n___n So it's not just bras in particular, necessarily, but since most people who wear bras wear them when they're going out for the day, they're touching the skin for hours and absorbing all that oil and sweat.

I think it can be worn for maybe 3 days straight before it needs to be washed, just imo.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jan 4, 2015)

Faery said:


> Any kind of fabric that touches your skin for long periods of time should be washed frequently. Your skin secretes oil and gathers dirt and dead skin cells(as well as sweat), even if you are just sitting around. It is bad for your skin and your health to sit in your own dirt like that n___n So it's not just bras in particular, necessarily, but since most people who wear bras wear them when they're going out for the day, they're touching the skin for hours and absorbing all that oil and sweat.
> 
> I think it can be worn for maybe 3 days straight before it needs to be washed, just imo.


Actually, it's healthier to keep your natural oils than to strip them. They are there and secreted for a reason. Even showering daily is worse for us than showering once every three days. We mainly wash to remove and bacteria or anything else we may have picked up along the way, but what our body produces is generally more helpful than harmful.

That's not going to stop me from showering daily, though. And washing a bra daily just seems overkill, unless I was sweaty.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jan 4, 2015)

I wear mine like 4 times before I wash them. Maybe twice if I've been sleeping in it.. After that they start to smell a little too much like me.


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 4, 2015)

Usually 4 times, and then I end up losing track how many times I've worn it, and it also depends on whether I can be bothered to put it in the washing bin or not.  I must seem so disgusting... I feel ashamed to admit I've worn the same bra for an entire week before...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

thread of the year 2015 lol

so glad i dont have to waste money on bras lol


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 4, 2015)

It's like underwear, really.

Days: Alright..

Weeks: Go get changed now.


----------



## penguins (Jan 4, 2015)

wear the same one for like 3-4 days max. but you should prob have more than one to switch out of every day or so idk 
weeks is just rly gross don't do that to urself pls


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jan 4, 2015)

My norm is a couple days before washing it. I think most other girls do the same. 

Weeks? That's probably not a good idea.


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Jan 4, 2015)

I wear mines for maybe 2-3 times before they get washed So I think it's normal to use them a few times before washing.

Weeks is nasty ._.


----------



## Brackets (Jan 4, 2015)

why does it matter how long you wear it as long as it doesn't smell


----------



## chuchoo (Jan 4, 2015)

I wear the same bra for years at a time...

I think?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

Annachie said:


> why does it matter how long you wear it as long as it doesn't smell



did u learn that from a book?


----------



## Brackets (Jan 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> did u learn that from a book?



waaaat


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

Annachie said:


> waaaat



o u never watched fawlty towers?


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 4, 2015)

Days- gross
Weeks- omg I'm gonna puke


----------



## Hyasynth (Jan 4, 2015)

If it's super hot out and I actually end up sweating, then yeah that ****'s going into the laundry pile as soon as it comes off.

But I never sweat, I bathe daily, and have separate bras for at-home use so if the outdoor bra isn't sweaty or dirty I can wear it for up to a week. Then again, I only have 2 wearable outdoor bras...


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> thread of the year 2015 lol
> 
> so glad i dont have to *waste money on bras* lol



It's not a waste of money you don't need your girls flying everywhere or poking out of your shirt.
There are kids at my school that need bras SOOO bad. Their moms won't buy them for them beacuse they are "to young"


----------



## Hyasynth (Jan 4, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> There are kids at my school that need bras SOOO bad. Their moms won't buy them for them beacuse they are "to young"


holy crap this is stupid

those kids should be calling CPS because not wearing a bra when you need one is the most uncomfortable thing ever


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 4, 2015)

Hyasynth said:


> holy crap this is stupid
> 
> those kids should be calling CPS because not wearing a bra when you need one is the most uncomfortable thing ever


Yeah I know. It's sad really.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> It's not a waste of money you don't need your girls flying everywhere or poking out of your shirt.
> There are kids at my school that need bras SOOO bad. Their moms won't buy them for them beacuse they are "to young"



I'd rather have them do that than wearing neon-green one able to be seen through a zebra tank top lol.

Yes I usually wouldn't buy anyone 3 years old a bra, no.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Jan 4, 2015)

Reading through this thread has seriously made me think.
I have a few different bras and rotate them around. I'll wear the same one for like a week max. Unless I get super sweaty and stuff. Then like a few days. 

I lose track of days though..


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 4, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> haha ohmygod this thread is cracking me up! xD most people have more than one bra so they can rotate them out and wash them...!


I change mine daily and now I feel weird knowing a lot of people change them less often than that


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jan 4, 2015)

It depends on what you do (sweating, spilling stuff on it, etc) Imo I wear some of mine for days but never weeks XD


----------



## Luxanna (Jan 4, 2015)

We all have that one bra we wear until it litterally falling apart but I switch out bras every day or if i'm to lazy 2 days max =/


----------



## oath2order (Jan 4, 2015)

Kinda gross if you're wearing it more than 3 days.

Same as underwear I guess


----------



## unintentional (Jan 4, 2015)

I usually were  normal ones for about 4 days, and sport bras (i wear when I sleep) for 5.  Durning school, I usually change both every three days.  Unless I'm in the hospital where I will where a sports bra for a week (I get so tired after an infusion, it takes me a week to even get up.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> It's not a waste of money you don't need your girls flying everywhere or poking out of your shirt.
> There are kids at my school that need bras SOOO bad. Their moms won't buy them for them beacuse they are "to young"



I have an ex-friend who has money for bras, she even told me she takes them off at school so she can attract 'guys'  She would also /ahem/ rub herself during class for the same reason


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 4, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Kinda gross if you're wearing it more than 3 days.
> 
> Same as underwear I guess



I change my bra and underwear every time I take a shower which is everyday ouo

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> It's not a waste of money you don't need your girls flying everywhere or poking out of your shirt.
> There are kids at my school that need bras SOOO bad. Their moms won't buy them for them beacuse they are "to young"



Me too, there was a girl that I old needed a bra because you could see her girlies through her shirt, and she said no I don't and started to cover up her shirt with her sweater


----------



## samsquared (Jan 4, 2015)

I only have two bras because mine cost hella money, so... gotta go with normal, lol


----------



## Flop (Jan 4, 2015)

My girlfriend changes hers like every 2 days. I don't know, I'm a guy. What is bra?


----------



## f11 (Jan 4, 2015)

Regular bra's like 3-4 days. Sports bra's like 1 day because I sweat in that.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Jan 4, 2015)

A few days is okay as long as you're not sweating. If it's getting wet from sweat, you should wash it. A sports bra you wear when exercising, for example, should get washed after each wear.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> Kinda gross if you're wearing it more than 3 days.
> 
> Same as underwear I guess



Underwear should be changed daily.


----------



## BlooBelle (Jan 4, 2015)

If you're a girl you need to change underwear daily unless you wear a liner. :\

I know so many girls who don't wear bras. People talk about them behind their backs, I want to tell them about it but I feel like since I'm not friends with any of them they'd get offended. :C


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 4, 2015)

I'd say the max is one week. Unless, you're sweating a lot.


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 4, 2015)

Saint_Jimmy said:


> I have an ex-friend who has money for bras, she even told me she takes them off at school so she can attract 'guys'  She would also /ahem/ rub herself during class for the same reason



She rubs..herself during class? Like..down..there...ok..wow..


----------



## Mr. L (Jan 4, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Same as underwear I guess



There are people who don't change their underwear every day.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 4, 2015)

I have like 4/5 favourite bras and change between them. But my boobs are ... Biggish so I need to have comfort so I'll buy a bra and not wear it because it's uncomfortable


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 4, 2015)

Mr. L said:


> There are people who don't change their underwear every day.



That's gross.


----------



## tobi! (Jan 4, 2015)

Flop said:


> My girlfriend changes hers like every 2 days. I don't know, I'm a guy. What is bra?



BRA=
Battle Ready Armor


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 4, 2015)

BlooBelle said:


> If you're a girl you need to change underwear daily unless you wear a liner. :\
> 
> I know so many girls who don't wear bras. People talk about them behind their backs, I want to tell them about it but I feel like since I'm not friends with any of them they'd get offended. :C


I would have went up to them and told them, I tell the truth a little too well


----------



## Dork (Jan 4, 2015)

Norski said:


> BRA=
> Battle Ready Armor



 oooh maybe that's why female characters in fantasy video games wear skimpy lil suits to battle.

and eh i'd say a week is fine.


----------



## tobi! (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> That's gross.



I change like every other or third day as for underwear unless they get really greasy..


----------



## Isabella (Jan 4, 2015)

underwear is a diff story..you guys lol. should be changed daily.
it sounds like some of you only own one bra tho 
better to invest in a bunch on a sale and be able to rotate them. like that's just lazy if you have to be wearing the same one for weeks.


----------



## tobi! (Jan 4, 2015)

Underwear...everyday.


----------



## n64king (Jan 4, 2015)

LMAO @ All the honesty. Good on you guys.


----------



## unintentional (Jan 4, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> She rubs..herself during class? Like..down..there...ok..wow..



Yeah.  But no one really cares, except for the male teachers who are like "[name] get out." but she never gets in trouble


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

Saint_Jimmy said:


> Yeah.  But no one really cares, except for the male teachers who are like "[name] get out." but she never gets in trouble



lol they must like it a lot then


----------



## unintentional (Jan 4, 2015)

Noiru said:


> lol they must like it a lot then



Well, I mean she isn't /that/ ugly.  the teachers who don't tell her to get out are all unmarried so you kno


----------



## Eldin (Jan 4, 2015)

bras every couple days is my opinion unless you're exercising or whatever

and if you're not changing your panties every day god help you


----------



## Princess Weeb (Jan 4, 2015)

Eldin said:


> bras every couple days is my opinion unless you're exercising or whatever
> 
> and if you're not changing your panties every day god help you



>how can people not see the difference between the two of these???

Like unless you are literally lactating or something bras are the same as shirts. 
If it's a sports bra, it's the same as any shirt you would wear at the gym too.


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 4, 2015)

Saint_Jimmy said:


> Yeah.  But no one really cares, except for the male teachers who are like "[name] get out." but she never gets in trouble



Eww she must have no self respect


----------



## Tap Dancer (Jan 4, 2015)

If you're not changing your underwear every day, you must not be showering/bathing on a regular basis. At least I hope you're not showering and then putting dirty underwear back on. Ladies, with our indoor plumbing, we really need to wash regularly.

I know some people have dry skin that gets irritated, so they sometimes shower every other day. That's okay. But you still need to put on clean underwear.


----------



## Mr. L (Jan 4, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> That's gross.



It's *filthy*


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 4, 2015)

Do women sweat a lot around their breasts? 
I know that wearing anything for a week would be gross, especially for a guy as we sweat more than women.


----------



## radical6 (Jan 4, 2015)

I cycle through bras every now and then, but I like to wear a few if it helps me uh.. Pass more. I know people who only have like 3 bras in total, so I don't mind. It doesn't really gross me out as long as they don't wear it the whole year. Even then, it's not like I'm disgusted beyond belief. I honestly don't care. I wear the same bra for a few days and then change.

Underwear should be changed yeah.


----------



## Atalie (Jan 4, 2015)

Depends on how much you sweat and what you do. But in general, a few days is normal. I few weeks..? Eh.. probably not. I'd say the max is like ~5 days straight.​


----------



## milkyi (Jan 5, 2015)

I rotate between 7 bras everyday so yeah lmfao.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jan 5, 2015)

2 days min 3 1/2 days max. I usually have to rotate the ones on the floor out until laundry is done.


To the people who don't change their unders everyday-


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 5, 2015)

norski u weed smoker ur poll doesnt even make sense u can't put a slash between those and pretend it doesn't matter


----------



## Princess Weeb (Jan 5, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> Do women sweat a lot around their breasts?
> I know that wearing anything for a week would be gross, especially for a guy as we sweat more than women.



Not really at all in the winter. In the summer it's a loot worse though. That's the only time I would change it so often. As I said they're more like shirts. If you'd wear a shirt for 3 days in a certain climate you'd wear a bra for that long really.


----------



## tobi! (Jan 5, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> norski u weed smoker ur poll doesnt even make sense u can't put a slash between those and pretend it doesn't matter



I was snoop dog in a previous life.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Jan 6, 2015)

Mr. L said:


> There are people who don't change their underwear every day.



This post 10/10 omg.

That said, yes underwear should be changed daily.


----------



## yosugay (Jan 6, 2015)

i dont see how its gross at all. like unless u have rlly sweaty boobs i dont see the issue? i probably alternate between the same two because im too lazy to go in my drawer for my others. Like bras never smell bad either?? At least mine dont. So really, whats the issue


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 6, 2015)

Max I wear it for 3 days then I feel gross and need to change it.. Especially if you have a larger chest you shouldn't go more than a few days. You know.

Boob sweat.


----------



## Brackets (Jan 6, 2015)

yosugay said:


> i dont see how its gross at all. like unless u have rlly sweaty boobs i dont see the issue? i probably alternate between the same two because im too lazy to go in my drawer for my others. Like bras never smell bad either?? At least mine dont. So really, whats the issue



this is how i see it. my boobs are quite small and i barely sweat so...


----------



## Tap Dancer (Jan 6, 2015)

Ahri said:


> Max I wear it for 3 days then I feel gross and need to change it.. Especially if you have a larger chest you shouldn't go more than a few days. You know.
> 
> Boob sweat.



Boob sweat sucks. It makes the bottom of your bra feel soggy. Blegh!


----------

